# 3 cyclists seriously unhurt in Hebden Bridge today!



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

I'm getting a bit fed up of logging in to CycleChat and seeing posts about every cycling death and serious accident that occurs anywhere in the UK. We all know that they happen and of course we send our condolences to the families and friends of the victims, but doesn't posting about all of these tragedies just tend to reinforce the notion that cycling is inherently dangerous? 

I can imagine someone joining the forum because they are thinking of taking up cycling, then deciding to do something else instead, given that almost every day another thread is started about the latest serious injury or fatality.

So, to redress the balance somewhat, I would just like to report that I walked down to Hebden Bridge Post Office this afternoon and I saw 3 cyclists ride by in a 5 minute period. They were not knocked off their bikes, seemed fit and well and enjoying their rides in the sunshine!

I have not yet witnessed a serious cycling accident in over 25 years of cycling. The accidents that I _have_ witnessed usually resulted in nothing worse than cuts and bruises.

Can't we try and stick to the _good_ news about cycling?


----------



## rowan 46 (15 Sep 2011)

I had yet another incident free commute today as well


----------



## Banjo (15 Sep 2011)

You wouldnt see a post on a foodies forum saying "Fat unfit Foodie down"

Their lifestyle is way more dangerous than ours.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

General cycling and commuting maybe bad for your health if read to often


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> You wouldnt see a post on a foodies forum saying "Fat unfit Foodie down"
> 
> Their lifestyle is way more dangerous than ours.




Fat unfit foodie doing well and living in Littleborough thanks very much ,,


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2011)

I saw a few today. No one fell off and none of them were arguing or wearing a helmet cam. Astonishing!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2011)

Thinking about it ,,, not so fat , semi fit , like my chips n pie once a week doing alright ,

And i peddle through Hebden at least once a week and have never crached into the any of the street furniture or even had any close calls with the people milling around .


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2011)

I had a 35 mile spin today and loads of cars went past me without incident. Bastards - nothing to rant about.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2011)

Some bloke even passed me on the shared use path and said thanks and good morning as he went past me and the dog. Fantastic.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2011)

I saw a cycle rider at the lights today and he set off and peddled off down the road and the cars went passed him, no shouting or hand waving took place, and not one of the passingers hung out the window and shouted Tax dodger,in 20 years i have never heard it , i wonder if its one of them urban myths.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> Some bloke even passed me on the shared use path and said thanks and good morning as he went past me and the dog. Fantastic.



Obviously didn t recognise you Crax


----------



## Jezston (15 Sep 2011)

I've never been knocked off my bike.


----------



## abo (15 Sep 2011)

I *nearly* fell off on a gravelly downhill earlier, but didn't


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2011)

Jezston said:


> I've never been knocked off my bike.


Careful. Tempting fate to say things like that.


I've just seen three cyclists pass my office window and they made it to the end of the street without incident so no problems here either.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2011)

Last week my foot slipped of the peddle setting off from the lights , it was obviously the car behind me that forced me to have said incident just by being there (or the Goverments fault not sure) so after the car had gone by and round the corner i gave an evil stare in their general direction ,,, haha bet they wont do that again in a hurry.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2011)

Major incident out in the street here. A hoodie riding on the pavement dropped his mobile phone. Thankfully, he was able to stop and retreive it.


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2011)

In Worcestershire today, a lady was lying down on the pavement, and three people went to her assistance. Several other people (including me) were ready to help, but unable to, because they could not cross the road quickly enough.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2011)

Just in ,,, Report of a cyclist in Rochdale nearly went into a large hole in the road ,,, Police are looking into it.


----------



## Globalti (15 Sep 2011)

A cyclist has collided with a truck carrying terrapins and tortoises in Newcastle upon Tyne. Tyneside Police say it was a "turtle disaster".


----------



## Speicher (15 Sep 2011)

An investigation is being carried out as to how a large crater has appeared in my garden. On Tuesday, it was so windy that the laundry worked loose from the pegs on the washing line, and blew up the garden.


----------



## Dora (15 Sep 2011)

No traffic has been held up in Wigan as a result of a cyclist not colliding with a vehicle. The Driver was unharmed. The cyclist, unfortunately ended up at work.

Just the thread I needed to see today. Thanks ColinJ.


----------



## paulb55 (15 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I'm getting a bit fed up of logging in to CycleChat and seeing posts about every cycling death and serious accident that occurs anywhere in the UK. We all know that they happen and of course we send our condolences to the families and friends of the victims, but doesn't posting about all of these tragedies just tend to reinforce the notion that cycling is inherently dangerous?
> 
> I can imagine someone joining the forum because they are thinking of taking up cycling, then deciding to do something else instead, given that almost every day another thread is started about the latest serious injury or fatality.
> 
> ...





Totally agree

I just delete the posts and don't even bother reading them, i know my capabilities and the workings of the motorist so i know what to do when i am out there


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Sep 2011)

I see a ned on a BSO stop at a set of traffic lights today


----------



## billy1561 (15 Sep 2011)

Well said Colin. Too easily we pay attention to the more sensationalist aspect of cycling. Good to hear a balanced view.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2011)

Today I saw a bloke, on what is often euphemisticaly referred to as a BSO by some, go past. I see him often on his squeaky, shabby, rusty BSO and I see him in lots of different places. In fact I reckon he rides that BSO about 10 times as much and maybe as far, as I ride my fancy road bike and he does it in jeans and t-shirt, in all weathers, tut eh.


----------



## Oxo (15 Sep 2011)

A lady cyclist passed me this afternoon. I offered to ring her bell but she declined.


----------



## Simba (15 Sep 2011)

Did 23 miles today without incident, except the usual close passes, but I am use to them.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> Today I saw a bloke, on what is often euphemisticaly referred to as a BSO by some, go past. I see him often on his squeaky, shabby, rusty BSO and I see him in lots of different places. In fact I reckon he rides that BSO about 10 times as much and maybe as far, as I ride my fancy road bike and he does it in jeans and t-shirt, in all weathers, tut eh.




You sure it wasn't just your reflection in the shop windows?


----------



## asterix (15 Sep 2011)

"Can't we try and stick to the good news about cycling? "

Tomorrow I plan to take the afternoon off and go for a spin. Don't think I will make it to Hebden Bridge.


----------



## 2Loose (15 Sep 2011)

I was so stressed out on my bike ride today, but as I got out of the carpark and kept pedaling all the stress fell away and I ended up smiling most of the way home.


----------



## Oxo (15 Sep 2011)

asterix said:


> "Can't we try and stick to the good news about cycling? "
> 
> Tomorrow I plan to take the afternoon off and go for a spin. Don't think I will make it to Hebden Bridge.




There's nine milllion bicycles, and the *good news* is they're in Beijing.


----------



## Crackle (15 Sep 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Obviously didn t recognise you Crax






Dayvo said:


> You sure it wasn't just your reflection in the shop windows?




You two are going on the list.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> There's nine milllion bicycles, and the *good news* is they're in Beijing.


And the *bad news* is that the Chinese authorities are starting to ban them to make way for cars!


----------



## Fran143 (15 Sep 2011)

I had a great ride today and didn't fall off and bump my head.


----------



## Oxo (15 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> And the *bad news* is




Hang on...no bad news. You know the rules, you started the thread.


----------



## colly (15 Sep 2011)

On the other hand. I had a nasty scuff on the back of my calf yesterday when the wind blew my bike over and it hit me while I was cutting the grass. 


and AND I wasn't wearing helmet either.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> Hang on...no bad news. You know the rules, you started the thread.


Oops!


----------



## NormanD (15 Sep 2011)

Saw two young children being towed by their dad in a child trailer today, looked like they both were having a great time by the smiles on their faces as they passed.


----------



## Fnaar (15 Sep 2011)

I neatly replaced my brake blocks, and also mickled my chain without incident.


----------



## Spinney (15 Sep 2011)

Driving up to a mini-roundabout with two cyclists some way ahead just reaching the roundabout - clearly visible in dayglo yellow.
One just topples sideways - first time I've seen a clipless moment!

Wound window down when I got there: "You OK?"

'Twas a young teenager. He stopped swearing long enough to say "I'm good, thanks!" 

So entertainment for me, and no harm done (except, perhaps, to his ego).


----------



## pshore (15 Sep 2011)

I went cycling with the kids and got ourselves into a very messy situation. We found blackberries.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

pshore said:


> I went cycling with the kids and got ourselves into a very messy situation. We found blackberries.


Aargh - before you know it, they'll be using them to coordinate riots!


----------



## Oxo (15 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> Aargh - before you know it, they'll be using them to coordinate riots!




There you go again, being negative.


----------



## Fab Foodie (15 Sep 2011)

Banjo said:


> You wouldnt see a post on a foodies forum saying "Fat unfit Foodie down"


Oh I dunno ... I'm not always happy.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2011)

Bicyclist said:


> There you go again, being negative.


Yeahbut at least I'm putting people off smartphones (or fruit) not cycling!


----------



## Matthew_T (16 Sep 2011)

I decided to go and see the training at Marsh Tracks. They just finished and I cycled home with one of the group. We had a very nice chat and I informed him that I would be rejoining the training when it starts next Thursday. It will be good as the training sessions last up till christmas, so some winter training will not be missed.


----------



## Simba (16 Sep 2011)

Fran143 said:


> I had a great ride today and didn't fall off and bump my head.



Good to know hehe, how you doing Fran?


----------



## Andrew_P (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I would just like to report that I *walked* down to Hebden Bridge Post Office this afternoon and I saw 3 cyclists ride by in a 5 minute period. They were not knocked off their bikes, seemed fit and well and enjoying their rides in the sunshine!
> 
> I have not yet witnessed a serious cycling accident in over 25 years of cycling. The accidents that I _have_ witnessed usually resulted in nothing worse than cuts and bruises.
> 
> Can't we try and stick to the _good_ news about cycling?



Main query is why you were walking on a lovely sunny day  

I agree about bad news stories, I have stopped clicking on them, those and the close pass nearly got taken out threads.


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2011)

Major cycling injury here today. I received some bike bits I'd bought from Ebay and gave myself a bad paper cut on the invoice which was inside the box. Perhaps I should have worn a helmet.


----------



## fossyant (16 Sep 2011)

Loads of unhurt cyclists in South Manchester at the minute. Saw loads yesterday, and scalped 5 in a row. The last one to be scalped was moving quite quickly on a BSO MTB including grinding BB. As a passed he shouted after me.  

Happened to be a friend, phew, slowed down and had a good chat. His road bike was off the road as he'd been quoted £300 to repair, and it was more than the bike cost him.  

Also bumped into my ex. club mate again this week, another chat. Also had a chat with a guy I see occasionally on his SS Felt Dispatch. 

I need to get on with some propper training - too much chatting going on !


----------



## abo (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> And the *bad news* is that the Chinese authorities are starting to ban them to make way for cars!



It wouldn't be so bad if they created some proper cycle infrastructure. One thing China is very good at is project with very long term benefits/payback periods, as the government does not have to wory about getting stuff done before getting voted out at the next election... So if something they set up now (such as their space projects) won't fully realise it's benefits for 20 years then it is not a problem. So if they applied the same methodology to cycle infrastructure then they could just go off and do it.

In the western world we are hampered in a way by shifting political policies. Just look at what happened to America's Shuttle replacement: they went through two rounds of design, got as far as constructing and flying a rocket in the Constellation programme just for both to be ruined by changes in policy at the White House. Not they've announced a new programme. I'll believe it when I see it actually launch someone.

This is why they can't get stuff done in the US IMHO. And here too probably.


----------



## steve52 (16 Sep 2011)

i too had a super ride 35 miles around the hilly lanes of north leicestershire and rutland, i was past by some conciderates car drivers, also met and had a brief plesant chat with several horse rides. and the really odd bit ,i drove some sheep along a lane from my saddle


----------



## abo (16 Sep 2011)

Hmm that was a rant... Good news yesterday: hello's from a peloton, scaring a PSCO on his bike, rode 20 miles and only nearly fell off once (fast downhill on gravel with a turn at the bottom and got my gears and braking and steering all messed up), saw plenty of people out riding bikes and having a good time 

Hopefully more of the same today when I get chance


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (16 Sep 2011)

As a BMW driver I'd just like to state that I haven't mown down or abused any of my fellow cyclists recently (actually I never have!




).


----------



## Moodyman (16 Sep 2011)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> As a BMW driver I'd just like to state that I haven't mown down or abused any of my fellow cyclists recently (actually I never have!
> 
> 
> 
> ).



As a non-BMW driver, I have to say, that I've never encountered any problems with BMW drivers.

In fact, I've never enountered problems with any other drivers.

There are some cyclists who blame everyone but themselves for their own poor road skills.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Sep 2011)

News Update
Anyone cycling up Crag Vale (longest continuous climb in England) my will now reach the top sooner thanks to Google earth , as they have now done away with Turvin Rd part of the road and renamed it all Blackstone Edge Rd , therefore one road has to be quicker that two roads.

No Cyclists were hurt in the writing of this pointless post, Helmets were worn at all times though


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2011)

LOCO said:


> Main query is why you were walking on a lovely sunny day


I thought that myself. I live so close to the town centre that it isn't worth getting the bike out to go to the shops, but it was a great day for cycling. The trouble was, I had too much to do! I might nip out today, but typically, the sunshine has gone and we now have showers!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that myself. I live so close to the town centre that it isn't worth getting the bike out to go to the shops, but it was a great day for cycling. The trouble was, I had too much to do! I might nip out today, but typically, the sunshine has gone and we now have showers!




Colin that post was rather down beat , not good news at all.


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> .......



Sorry for making you fed up there and ironically by posting with the title "3 cyclists seriously unhurt in Hebden Bridge today!" only adds to the perceived problem as at first glance I read it as 'hurt', surely a more honest thread title would have been better.

Is this trend of posting incidents any less valuable than people endlessly posting their camera footage 'Look at meeee!', or endlessly starting RLJ threads, or any number of other threads than get repeated.

I actually agree with you in part and perhaps a solution would be to have an 'accidents' section away from the general section?

You do need to consider peoples reasons for posting, the 2 incidents I have posted are on routes shared with other cyclists who perhaps may wish to know to be aware of a potential blackspot. 

Lastly 1 of the incidents I highlighted gives a location where a cyclist was attacked, robbed of his bike and has later died of of injuries. I for one would like to know of that if it was in an area I cycled.


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> Sorry for making you fed up there and ironically by posting with the title "3 cyclists seriously unhurt in Hebden Bridge today!" only adds to the perceived problem as at first glance I read it as 'hurt', surely a more honest thread title would have been better.
> 
> Is this trend of posting incidents any less valuable than people endlessly posting their camera footage 'Look at meeee!', or endlessly starting RLJ threads, or any number of other threads than get repeated.
> 
> ...




Camera footage aside, I would argue such posts are of limited value in their raw form of 'cyclist down'. What can you actually tell from them. Often, initial reports are confused, there's a great deal of speculation but little else. A similiar comparison can be made of signs which tell us about the number of accidents on a road. There message is largely meaningless, as they don't tell us how, where or in what circumstances.

I know some people collate these incidents and publish them, that's far more useful.

Of course you can argue it's a chance for everyone to express their concern and sympathies. Such threads have anecdotally proved comforting to people but they are relatively few and generally confined to those active in online cycling communities.

I wouldn't say stop posting the threads but I would say or suggest to post them when what you know is more complete and there is something to learn, rather than just speculation. I don't recall your threads by the way so you might have done that anyway. 

On a personal note, I rarely read beyond the OP if I do read. I do however read inquest report threads and threads on statistics of accidents. In the same way I rarely watch youtube clips if I can help it but am interested in the overall debate about cycling facilities. That's just me though, we are all different.


----------



## wiggydiggy (16 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> <Common Sense>



I'd agree with that, and in hindsight I would wait before posting in future for precisely the reasons you mention e.g. unknown circumstances, wrong conclusions etc etc

I'll save us all the time from pointing you at the old threads of mine as they are done and finished and wont add to this. 

At the very least the OP, this thread and your comments have made me reconsider what is of importance to immediately post, and what can wait until I can present a more complete story.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Sep 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> I actually agree with you in part and perhaps a solution would be to have an 'accidents' section away from the general section?
> 
> You do need to consider peoples reasons for posting, the 2 incidents I have posted are on routes shared with other cyclists who perhaps may wish to know to be aware of a potential blackspot.
> 
> Lastly 1 of the incidents I highlighted gives a location where a cyclist was attacked, robbed of his bike and has later died of of injuries. I for one would like to know of that if it was in an area I cycled.


I agree that threads pointing out blackspots, other hazards or mistakes made by cyclists that had serious consequences are useful. It's the ones that feel as though there is a race to find the latest casualty to report on that I'm concerned about.

This thread had the kind of feel that I'm talking about. There are basically 9 posts saying that a tragedy was tragic, which is true, but that should go without saying. Yes, I added RIP to my post because it would have been disrespectful not to, but at least I was able to repeat my earlier message about the dangers of that particular descent in the Yorkshire Dales so the thread can serve as a warning to others.


----------



## Fiona N (16 Sep 2011)

I have a terrible sore stiff back today. It's all because I went out on the Windcheetah yesterday, all the way to Windermere and back with no incidents so I was feeling so good and enthusiastic - and the sun was still shining - that I went to do some gardening  Ten minutes later, I'd pulled a muscle in my back 

I do think that gardening should require the production of a risk assessment and wearing of a good deal of protective clothing. I can't imagine how all these old people (sorry) senior citizens survive on their allotments, year in, year out


----------



## DrSquirrel (16 Sep 2011)

I almost crashed into a bird today, well it into me - went right under the frame without touching, must have been inches in.

But now... I feel it might be awkward to post this, with all the newbies worried about wildlife offing them etc...


----------



## DiddlyDodds (17 Sep 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> I almost crashed into a bird today, well it into me - went right under the frame without touching, must have been inches in.
> 
> But now... I feel it might be awkward to post this, with all the newbies worried about wildlife offing them etc...



I almost hit a bird yesterday also ,, she was in a hen party crossing the road wearing "L" plates and swearing like a Docker


----------



## twobiker (17 Sep 2011)

Went out yesterday for ride, impulse bought a packet of salted cashew nuts, had to eat them all and was thirsty all evening, note to self ,wine does not quench my thirst.


----------



## freecyclist (17 Sep 2011)

At the very least these topics in point are a painfull reminder of the dangers that face us all. Im not sure of the rights and wrongs of it. You might argue that highlighting these unfortunate events encourages safety. If the consequences of bad driving were fully shown to motorists you might hope that this reality might lead to less reckless driving.


----------



## the snail (17 Sep 2011)

I went off-road on my tourer, It was ridiculously bumpy and muddy and I nearly fell off and bashed my head on the rocks a few times but I didn't. I slid off due to a huge pothole. It was great fun, but somehow I survived. I got passed by a load of roadie types all in team kit, on their carbon fibre etc and not a single one of them didn't wave or say hello. It's tough out there on the mean streets.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Sep 2011)

freecyclist said:


> At the very least these topics in point are a painfull reminder of the dangers that face us all. Im not sure of the rights and wrongs of it. You might argue that highlighting these unfortunate events encourages safety. If the consequences of bad driving were fully shown to motorists you might hope that this reality might lead to less reckless driving.


I think that most of us cyclists are aware of how vulnerable we are. You only have to fall off your bike once to realise how much it can hurt and then you will try to make sure that it doesn't happen again.

I think that reckless cyclists and/or reckless drivers are probably not the kind of people who read "Another cyclist down" threads so they are not going to learn anything from them. 

You could argue that if enough people post enough of those threads to put every cyclist off cycling then no more cyclists would be killed on the roads, but that isn't really the right answer to the problem!

We don't start threads about cyclists who die of lung cancer, even though it might put people off smoking and therefore actually do some good, so why post that a cyclist got knocked off their bike and killed?


----------



## lukesdad (17 Sep 2011)

Crackle said:


> You two are going on the list.



When did we come off it ?


----------



## lulubel (17 Sep 2011)

I nearly got knocked off my bike by a parked car today. Someone needs to look where they're going!


----------



## freecyclist (18 Sep 2011)

ColinJ said:


> I think that most of us cyclists are aware of how vulnerable we are. You only have to fall off your bike once to realise how much it can hurt and then you will try to make sure that it doesn't happen again.
> 
> I think that reckless cyclists and/or reckless drivers are probably not the kind of people who read "Another cyclist down" threads so they are not going to learn anything from them.
> 
> ...


You may be right about the "cyclist down" line of posting , i dont feel strongly either way. I can see it is slightly morbid and does portray a disproportionately dangerous picture of cycling. But presumably these accounts amount to cycling news in the same way that a hand gliding magazine would report the death of a hand glider. The choice is do you want to know about these events or not. Presumably someone does.
The answer the the last part is because it is directly cycle related - if there started a chain of "lifetime cyclist dies of lung cancer" threads then i would agree with you 100%. Im 50/50 on the "cyclist down" threads - i would probably read it if it was local to me or had some other interest to me personally, otherwise not.


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> ..............
> 
> Can't we try and stick to the _good_ news about cycling?


 
Theres a lot of bad news threads it seems this week so to resurrect Colin's great idea:

 Today I cycled to work, it was nice and sunny and I overtook 3 cyclists. Nothing happened and I got there safe and sound, I'm looking forward to cycling back later

I've also smashed my 600 mile target for Jan-March by 150 miles and its still not the end of March yet

What have you done thats good today/this week!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Mar 2012)

lukesdad said:


> General cycling and commuting maybe bad for your health if read to often


Confirm this: all them horror stories plus the videos of Magnatom I stumbled upon while I was considering commuting by bike nearly put me off ... but just nearly


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Mar 2012)

I had a p******* cycling home at lunch. It was very traumatic. Two cyclists stopped to check if I was ok.....


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2012)

I wasn't out on my bike today, but I was coming back into town after a 3 hour walk on the hills when I saw someone I know out cycling in the sunshine. I fell out with him a long time back, but it was nice to see that he is still riding a bike - I gave him an old one 12 years ago, which is what got him into cycling.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Mar 2012)

Went into town at lunch time for an appointment and to do some shopping, came home the long way and can report that all 21 miles passed without incident. Or ice cream. That one was touch and go, mind.


----------



## jayonabike (28 Mar 2012)

I went out with a mate on a 30 miler, we had to make a stop...for cake and a coffee.


----------



## potsy (28 Mar 2012)

ColinJ said:


> I wasn't out on my bike today


 
Really? 

I rode 2.5 miles today in the new accident hotspot of South Manchester (according to Fossyant's recent figures) and saw absolutely no incidents of any note.
I did however see lots of cars queuing up while I 'blasted' down the shared use path leaving them all in my wake


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Mar 2012)

I got knocked off my bike the other day by some plonker left hooking me. A kindly passerby helped my up and checked me over before I got on my way again.


By the _*Other Day *_I mean it was 1977 or 1976, can't quite remember the year, just the incident as it is only one of two that I've had with car drivers. The other was in about 1985 I think .


----------



## rollinstok (28 Mar 2012)

I once ducked under the branch of a tree in full leaf and it brushed my helmet
I carried on cycling for a while with a leaf sticking out from the top of my helmet as my mate chose not to tell me about it
I,d like to report that I wasn't injured in the incident
My hair was slightly ruffled though


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2012)

potsy said:


> Really?


I've done about 2 non-forum rides this year, and nowt since the last one. My cycling mojo is so lost, I don't even know which continent it is currently hiding on!


----------



## Hebe (28 Mar 2012)

I like this thread. I am a new cyclist - about 20 months now from my first wobble down the street. Sometimes I do need reminding that popping down to the shops is not necessarily going to leave my daughter motherless, and scary as it can be on a bike, I have had far more terrifying moments as a pedestrian with a buggy or sling, generally crossing the road at poor junctions.

My good news for the last few days:
I towed my daughter to nursery in her trailer. The roundabout was straightforward and everyone gave me plenty of room.
My new saddle is lovely.
I rode 12 miles down country lanes on Monday (my longest ride so far). It was beautiful, and traffic stayed behind me on the tight bends until it was safe to pass.


----------



## DCLane (28 Mar 2012)

Tried a new commute route home via Wakefield - 17 miles in total.

Stopped in Belle Isle (usually a bad idea) and asked someone who had a puncture if I could help in Leeds.

Got home safely after realising it had a few more hills than the map showed.

The end.


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Mar 2012)

Hebe said:


> I towed my daughter to nursery in her trailer. The roundabout was straightforward and everyone gave me plenty of room.


 
I've been out with the granddaughters in the trailer (almost 2 and almost 4) and they both love it. The last time I took them for a ride they were both asleep when I got back.
Everyone I passed waved or made cheery comments to the girls. Cars gave me plenty of room. A woman on a horse noticed they were asleep and commented that it must be comfortable.


----------



## GrasB (28 Mar 2012)

I don't think I've had an incident which has let me feeling threatened on my bike for the past 2 months... so that's 2500 miles


----------



## ColinJ (28 Mar 2012)

GrasB said:


> I don't think I've had an incident which has let me feeling threatened on my bike for the past 2 months... so that's 2500 miles


Which is almost 50% more than my mileage for the whole of 2011!


----------

